# AMD Cancelt Vishera!?



## Balthar (22. August 2012)

Moin Moin da ich mir ein paar Information zum kommenden Prozessor von AMD holen wollte habe ich mal Google bemüht und bin auf eine Interessante News gestoßen die in Zahlreichen Foren heiß diskutiert wird:

Laut Technewspedia, VR-Zone und anderen Seiten wird die kommende AMD "Vishera" CPU aufgrund der geringen Mehrleistung gegenüber dem Bulldozer nicht erscheinen, die News wurde bisher noch nicht bestätigt und gilt somit als Gerücht.



> amd launched a few months ago their new A-Series microprocessors second Generation “Trinity” in their editions to laptops to desktops OEM and economic workstations , and it is rumored that the desktop version will be available from retail this October 1 .
> All variants of the Trinity APU are based on the new micro-architecture of AMD piledriver architecture will also be used in microprocessors second generation FX “Vishera” , but due to the uncertainty of its launch and many rumors about possible dates release that never came true , new rumors circulating about a possible cancellation of these chips.
> According to the latest rumors, AMD have decided to cancel the release of their CPUs based Vishera Piledriver, and brought forward the launch of its future microprocessors based on micro-architecture Steamroller. Apparently these new microprocessors continue to use the current socket am3+.
> The Rumor suggests that in September this year, AMD will launch its microprocessors Opteron “Abu Dhabi” , which will be compatible with the G34 socket, and are based on Piledriver.
> ...


Quelle: Rumor: AMD CPU canceled their Vishera? | Tech News Pedia

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, geschweigedenn wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser News ist, aber nach Bulldozer wäre es das nächste Debakel für AMD
Ich hoffe AMD schafft es mit Steamroller einen halbwegs Konkurrenzfähigen Prozessor zu veröffentlichen, zu wünschen wäre es Ihnen.

EDIT: Auf VR-Zone gibt es auch eine News dazu:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/better-...-not-piledriver-to-be-the-saviour-/17020.html


----------



## Quake2008 (22. August 2012)

Da kommt ein neuer Prozessor spezzi zurück zu AMD und schaut sich das desaster an. Entweder er musste lachen oder weinen beim anblick des Bulldozers und was er alles nicht kann. 

Er hat bestimmt gesagt:" Jungs wenn ihr den Vishera rausbringt lachen euch alle aus der kann im Schnitt 10 % mehr Leistung bringen". "Hust" so oder so ähnlich.


Ich hab zurzeit einen I7 2600K der hat massig reserven. Aber nach 14 jahren mit AMD würde ich gerne bei AMD bleiben bzw zurück kehren, aber AMD lässt mir keine andere Wahl.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2012)

Falls das Stimmt würde ich sagen AMD und CPU das ist nur R.I.P !
Was ich schade pfände und da ich im Herzen immer ein AMDler war/bin.  Von mir aus können die AMD CPUs gern mehr verbrauchen aber die sollte auch endlich mehr Power haben. Einormaler 2Kerne +SMT von Intel hat mehr Power Stelleweiße als ein 6/8kerner von AMD. 

Das Läuft doch was Faul im Hause AMD.

AMD Tipp vom "Profi" 
Einen 4Kerne mache ohne großen schnick schnack der aber Ordenlich Power hat von mir aus mit 140W wieder. Dann kauf ich gern wieder einen AMD so wie früher.


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2012)

Unwahrscheinlich.

Vishera dürfte mittlerweile in der Endphase der Entwicklung angekommen sein- warum jetzt noch canceln? Viel könnte man damit nicht sparen, weder Geld noch Ressourcen; und selbst wenn er nicht viel schneller als der Bulldozer wird... immerhin ein bisschen sollte drinnen sein und wesentlich teurer in der Produktion dürfte er auch nicht sein.

Der einzige Grund, den ich mir vorstellen kann, aus dem Vishera vielleicht gecancelled werden könnte: der Steamroller mach unerwartet gute Fortschritte... und sollte so bald auf den Markt kommen, dass es sich nicht auszahlt in der zwischenzeit noch Vishera rauszubringen... aber auch daran glaube ich nicht, unerwartet gute Fortschritte und AMD... das passt einfach nicht zusammen, zumindest nicht bei CPUs, zumindest nicht 2012. Aber wer weiß....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. August 2012)

Ich dachte das AMD offiziell den Kampf gegen Intel schon aufgegeben hat, aus mehr als verständlichen Gründen *Hust* Bulldozer *Hust*
Aber es wird der nächste Chip kommen da bin ich mir sicher, aber wieder wohl nur im LowEnd bis maximal in den Mainstream Sektor.
Aber wir dürfen uns sicher wieder über neue Erklärungen bzw lächerliche Ausreden seitens AMD freuen, warum die nächste CPU Generation natürlich niemals ein Konkurrenz Chip gegen Intel sein wird.
Bulldozer ist ja nur ein Serverchip laut AMD, und der nächste wird wahrscheinlich nur ein Tablet/Smartphone Chip ^^ Nach dem großen Vorbild von MS


----------



## FreezerX (22. August 2012)

AMD sind die Hände fast gebunden. Sandy Bridge hat den viel später erschienenen Bulldozer locker abgehängt, Ivy Bridge hat den Abstand erhöht (allerdings teurer in Deutschland) und nun klopft schon Haswell an und will den Grafikpart auch noch erhebloch verbessern. 
AMD wird sich auf rentable Bereiche versteifen.


----------



## XXTREME (22. August 2012)

Das glaubt ihr doch wohl selber nicht, es sei denn AMD kann im Januar-April 2013 schon Steamroller mit dann 40% Mehrleistung zum jetzigen Bully bringen .


----------



## cubbi223 (22. August 2012)

Wer weiß vieleicht wurde auch ein grober fehler im design entdeckt so das es sich nicht mehr lohnt.
Ausserdem fehlt immerhin noch PCIe 3 und das ist zumindest im Server bereich ein no Go


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> ...Der einzige Grund, den ich mir vorstellen kann, aus dem Vishera vielleicht gecancelled werden könnte: der Steamroller mach unerwartet gute Fortschritte... und sollte so bald auf den Markt kommen, dass es sich nicht auszahlt in der zwischenzeit noch Vishera rauszubringen... aber auch daran glaube ich nicht, unerwartet gute Fortschritte und AMD... das passt einfach nicht zusammen, zumindest nicht bei CPUs, zumindest nicht 2012. Aber wer weiß....


 
Sign. Man muss allerdings auch bedenken dass der Bulldozer schon verspätet auf den Markt kam, die Entwicklung am Steamroller aber dennoch weiter ging. Im Desktop Segment macht AMD mit der FX Serie vermutlich nicht das große Geld, Vishera daher nur als Opteron zu bringen würde funktionieren und die Ressourcen schonen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## XXTREME (22. August 2012)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Ausserdem fehlt immerhin noch PCIe 3 und das ist zumindest im Server bereich ein no Go



Das stimmt allerdings und ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel wie man das bis jetzt noch nicht implementieren konnte .


----------



## Cross-Flow (22. August 2012)

Momentan währe PCI-E 3.0 bei den AMD CPUs einfach sinnlos - der HT-Link ist viel zu langsamm und PCI-E 3.0 würde verhungern.


----------



## DaStash (22. August 2012)

"Apparently these new microprocessors continue to use the current socket am3+."

Naja, so lange der Nachfolger vom Nachfolger auf dem gleichen Sockel herausgebracht wird habe ich dagegen nichts einzuwenden. 

Davon mal ab glaube ich das nicht. Sind doch gerade erste Samples unterwegs und die werden ja nicht umsonst verschickt?

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2012)

Erst mal was zur News an sich. Danke für die Info, aber schau mal bitte in die User-News-Regeln. Weder Copy&Paste noch Full-quote sind erlaubt. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Text in englisch ist. Für mich und viele absolut kein Problem, aber es gibt eben auch viele Leute, die KEIN Englisch können, und denen sollte man die Infos nicht vorenthalten, wäre doch schade drum 

btt:


Quake2008 schrieb:


> Da kommt ein neuer Prozessor spezzi zurück zu AMD und schaut sich das desaster an. Entweder er musste lachen oder weinen beim anblick des Bulldozers und was er alles nicht kann.
> 
> Er hat bestimmt gesagt:" Jungs wenn ihr den Vishera rausbringt lachen euch alle aus der kann im Schnitt 10 % mehr Leistung bringen". "Hust" so oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Ich hab zurzeit einen I7 2600K der hat massig reserven. Aber nach 14 jahren mit AMD würde ich gerne bei AMD bleiben bzw zurück kehren, aber AMD lässt mir keine andere Wahl.


 10% sind absolut OK für eine neue CPU-Generation. Nicht wirklich toll, aber 10% sind mehr als 9% und die wiederum mehr als 8%....

Wenn ein Produkt schneller ist, dann bringst du das auch, es sei denn du hättest im Design einen grawierenden Bug, bzw. die Yealds wären wegen Fehlern im Placement und Routing unterirdisch, aber ansonsten bringt du das Teil.



Superwip schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Vishera dürfte mittlerweile in der Endphase der Entwicklung angekommen sein- warum jetzt noch canceln? Viel könnte man damit nicht sparen, weder Geld noch Ressourcen; und selbst wenn er nicht viel schneller als der Bulldozer wird... immerhin ein bisschen sollte drinnen sein und wesentlich teurer in der Produktion dürfte er auch nicht sein.
> 
> Der einzige Grund, den ich mir vorstellen kann, aus dem Vishera vielleicht gecancelled werden könnte: der Steamroller mach unerwartet gute Fortschritte... und sollte so bald auf den Markt kommen, dass es sich nicht auszahlt in der zwischenzeit noch Vishera rauszubringen... aber auch daran glaube ich nicht, unerwartet gute Fortschritte und AMD... das passt einfach nicht zusammen, zumindest nicht bei CPUs, zumindest nicht 2012. Aber wer weiß....


/Sign

Ich gehe stark davon aus, das ein paar Hansel bei Vishera von "Bulldozer im C Stepping" gehört haben und dann sich das zusammen gesponnen haben, ohne zu wissen, dass das eben Vishera ist 



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Wer weiß vieleicht wurde auch ein grober fehler im design entdeckt so das es sich nicht mehr lohnt.
> Ausserdem fehlt immerhin noch PCIe 3 und das ist zumindest im Server bereich ein no Go


 PCI-E hat NICHTS aber auch rein gar NICHTS mit der CPU bei AMD zu tun (jaja ich weiß, bei den APUs sieht das anders aus, aber wir reden gerade nicht über die APUs sondern über die CPUs....). Die Funktionalität von PCI-E liegt nicht in der CPU sondern im Chipsatz, der wiederum mit HT angebunden ist. 



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Sign. Man muss allerdings auch bedenken dass der Bulldozer schon verspätet auf den Markt kam, die Entwicklung am Steamroller aber dennoch weiter ging. Im Desktop Segment macht AMD mit der FX Serie vermutlich nicht das große Geld, Vishera daher nur als Opteron zu bringen würde funktionieren und die Ressourcen schonen. Mal abwarten.


Und was machst du mit den Chips, die nen defekten HT link usw usw usw haben, was Sie als Opterons unbrauchbar macht, aber sehr wohl als Desktop CPUs weiter verwendbar machen? Ach ja richtig wegschmeisen.... NOT. Deswegen hast du im Normalfall ja auch die Desktopschiene. Das ist halt Resteverwertung, vor allem mit den ganzen Abstufungen dort.



XXTREME schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings und ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel wie man das bis jetzt noch nicht implementieren konnte .


 Weil man dann den Sockel ändern müsste? bzw es zu teuer wird für die MBs?

Das Problem wurde ja schon angesprochen. Wenn man jetzt für AM3(+) PCI-E 3.0 implementieren würde, könnte man, wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe, nur 20-24 Lanes parallel mit voller Bandbreite versorgen. Da man ja praktisch nen Crossbar im Chipsatz hat, könnte man wohl effektiv auch 32 Lanes betreiben, die aber eben nicht alle gleichzeitig! mit vollem Datendurchsatz betrieben werden können. Das hat man aber zumindest im Konsumerbereich allerdings eh nicht all zu oft.

Dann müsste man aber eben noch immer PCI-E 3.0 implementieren und auch die MBs erneuern, wobei dass das kleinste Problem sein sollte. Wenn man wirklich ordentlich lanes haben will, könnte man "einfach" einen zweiten HT link verwenden, um den Chipsatz breiter an zu binden. Ist ja mit HT kein Problem, da Paketorientiert. Das Problem dabei ist halt, das meines Wissens nach der AM3(+) Sockel nur 1 HT link nach außen führt, also egal wie viele HT links die CPU hat auf dem DIE, es steht halt nur ein Link zur Verfügung. Wenn könnte man das mit Sockel G34 Packaging machen, da werden mehr Links nach außen geführt, genau so mit dem C32. Da werden meines wissens nach auch mehr nach außen geführt. Das wäre auch wohl die beste Wahl für den Desktop. G34 ist ja ein Sockel für Dual-Die-Packaging. Das wäre wohl einfach zu teuer.

Auch hat man dann natürlich das Problem, dass bei diesen CPUs dieser eine HT-link mehr eben auch funktionieren muss. Mit dem Kann man aber auch (bei Opterons) eine Verbindung mit einer zweiten CPU herstellen. Man müsste für den Desktop also dafür Sorge tragen, das diese CPUs nicht als billige Opterons eingesetzt werden. Man muss ja den Preisunterschied zu den echten Opterons bestehen lassen, also unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten anbieten. Da bleibt ansonsten nur noch ECC, und so manchem ist Dual-Sockel wichtiger als ECC. Insgesamt aber schwierig um zu setzen vermutlich ich mal stark.

Naja, und dann?

Ja dann musst du den zusätzlichen HT link zum Chipsatz führen. Da haste dann also die doppelte Anzahl an Leitungen, die du da noch hin quetschen musst. Das macht MBs wiederum teurer. Fragt sich nur um wieviel teurer.

Insgesamt aber wie man sieht alles nicht ganz sooo einfach. Der Teufel steckt halt im Detail. Aber machen könnte es AMD wohl, wenn sie wirklich wollten.


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ...Und was machst du mit den Chips, die nen defekten HT link usw usw usw haben, was Sie als Opterons unbrauchbar macht, aber sehr wohl als Desktop CPUs weiter verwendbar machen? Ach ja richtig wegschmeisen.... NOT. Deswegen hast du im Normalfall ja auch die Desktopschiene. Das ist halt Resteverwertung, vor allem mit den ganzen Abstufungen dort.
> ...


 
Als Single Sockel / Low End Opteron verwursten. Die breite Masse befriedigt AMD momentan eh mit den APUs, da blieben dann Ressourcen und Geld die Entwicklung übrig. Je nachdem wie weit Steamroller wirklich ist könnte ich mir diesen Schritt durchaus vorstellen.

Persönlich wäre mir eine schnellere Einführung von Steamroller ebenfalls lieber, mit den Vishera wird AMD auch nicht wirklich den Anschluss am Desktop finden.


----------



## Rollmops (22. August 2012)

Also ich halte das für sehr unwahrscheinlich.. Da würde AMD sich finanziell ins eigene Bein schiessen.. Ich mein es hat sich einiges geändert bei AMD aber dumme Entscheidungen gabs bisher keine.


----------



## bingo88 (22. August 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es weniger Modelle als ursprünglich geplant, aber ganz einstellen? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht so recht vorstellen, dafür ist es schon was spät. Aber es ist ja wie üblich nur eins von vielen Gerüchten ^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Vishera dürfte mittlerweile in der Endphase der Entwicklung angekommen sein- warum jetzt noch canceln? Viel könnte man damit nicht sparen, weder Geld noch Ressourcen; und selbst wenn er nicht viel schneller als der Bulldozer wird... immerhin ein bisschen sollte drinnen sein und wesentlich teurer in der Produktion dürfte er auch nicht sein.
> 
> Der einzige Grund, den ich mir vorstellen kann, aus dem Vishera vielleicht gecancelled werden könnte: der Steamroller mach unerwartet gute Fortschritte... und sollte so bald auf den Markt kommen, dass es sich nicht auszahlt in der zwischenzeit noch Vishera rauszubringen... aber auch daran glaube ich nicht, unerwartet gute Fortschritte und AMD... das passt einfach nicht zusammen, zumindest nicht bei CPUs, zumindest nicht 2012. Aber wer weiß....


 
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Vishera nur als FX-Prozessor im Endkundenmarkt gecancelt wird. In den Trinitys wird das weiter eingesetzt, in den Server-CPUs ebenso. Nur die FX-Prozessoren lässt man weiterlaufen und ersetzt sie erst durch Steamroller. Entwicklungszeit dürfte dadurch kaum verloren gehen, und wenn die zu erwartenden Margen zu gering sind käme es so mitunter sogar günstiger aus.


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Man muss ja den Preisunterschied zu den echten Opterons bestehen lassen, also unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten anbieten. Da bleibt ansonsten nur noch ECC, und so manchem ist Dual-Sockel wichtiger als ECC. Insgesamt aber schwierig um zu setzen vermutlich ich mal stark.


Bei AMD kann annähernd jede CPU ECC, man brauch bloß im Desktopbereich ein Asus Board.


----------



## Mindfuck (22. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Erst mal was zur News an sich. Danke für die Info, aber schau mal bitte in die User-News-Regeln. Weder Copy&Paste noch Full-quote sind erlaubt. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Text in englisch ist. Für mich und viele absolut kein Problem, aber es gibt eben auch viele Leute, die KEIN Englisch können, und denen sollte man die Infos nicht vorenthalten, wäre doch schade drum
> 
> btt:
> 
> ...



Bevor man sich beschwert, lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen....


----------



## Rollmops (22. August 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Vishera nur als FX-Prozessor im Endkundenmarkt gecancelt wird. In den Trinitys wird das weiter eingesetzt, in den Server-CPUs ebenso. Nur die FX-Prozessoren lässt man weiterlaufen und ersetzt sie erst durch Steamroller. Entwicklungszeit dürfte dadurch kaum verloren gehen, und wenn die zu erwartenden Margen zu gering sind käme es so mitunter sogar günstiger aus.


 
Hatte OBR da nicht ein C0 ENG Sample von nem Bulli? Ich mein vielleicht wirds einfach nur Bulldozer 2.0 und nicht Vishera.. Da stand doch neulich was auf der Main..


----------



## Das Daub (22. August 2012)

Man kann nie wissen aber ich glaube es nicht.
Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso sich alle noch aufregen wegen der wenigen Mehrleistung.?: AMD hat doch gesagt das sie nicht mehr mit Intel um die Spitze konkurrieren wollen.
Also, gwöhnt euch dran .
AMD hat ja auch "nur" 10-15% mehr Leistung versprochen.
Im Vergleich zu Intels Leistung ist das wenig im Vergleich zur gleichen Architektur ist das aber nicht schlecht.
Ivy brachte auch nicht viel mehr als Sandy .
Erst mit einer neuen Architektur wäre vieleicht deutlich mehr Leistung möglich.
MFG
DD 



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Bevor man sich beschwert, lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen....


 
Es wird sich hier gern beschwert.
Deshalb schreibe ich auch keine User-News mehr.
Auserdem wird man hier von den Modis ungerecht behandelt.
Am besten die ganzen Beschwerten ignorieren.
Ich gebe mich auch mit einem Link zufrieden.
Der Text sollte aber in deutsch sein.
Für die, die kein Englisch können.
Wo ich die User-News lese ist mir doch egal .
MFG
DD


----------



## DaStash (22. August 2012)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Bevor man sich beschwert, lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen....


Im Gegensatz zu Dir hat er wenigstens anschließend etwas zum topic geschrieben. Außerdem hat er prinzipiell Recht. 

@Topic
Wie schon gesagt, da schon Testsamples verschickt wurden glaube ich nicht daran, dass die News zutrifft. Schön zu hören ist allerdings, dass der Nachfolger auch für AM3+ kommen soll. Ich hoffe der Teil stimmt. 

MfG


----------



## Locuza (22. August 2012)

Balthar schrieb:


> Laut Technewspedia, VR-Zone und anderen Seiten wird die kommende AMD "Vishera" CPU aufgrund der geringen Mehrleistung gegenüber dem Bulldozer nicht erscheinen, die News wurde bisher noch nicht bestätigt und gilt somit als Gerücht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, geschweigedenn wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser News ist, aber nach Bulldozer wäre es


Ich halte das im Grunde für ausgeschlossen. AMD bringt Restverwertungen und neue Prozessoren raus, die +/- 5% Performance bringen. Mit Vishera hätte man ein aktuelles Stepping und könnte seine Position ein bisschen stärken und man hat sowieso schon Piledriver beim Trinity entwickelt und wird ihn auch als Abu Dhabi in den Server-Markt bringen, wo man auch von der Maske Prozessoren für den Desktop bringen könnte, da es die selben Prozessoren sind. Das wären im Grunde verschwendete Entwicklungsressourcen.  



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Da kommt ein neuer Prozessor spezzi zurück zu AMD und schaut sich das desaster an. Entweder er musste lachen oder weinen beim anblick des Bulldozers und was er alles nicht kann.
> 
> Er hat bestimmt gesagt:" Jungs wenn ihr den Vishera rausbringt lachen euch alle aus der kann im Schnitt 10 % mehr Leistung bringen". "Hust" so oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Ich hab zurzeit einen I7 2600K der hat massig reserven. Aber nach 14 jahren mit AMD würde ich gerne bei AMD bleiben bzw zurück kehren, aber AMD lässt mir keine andere Wahl.


Keller ist sicher dennoch Stolz auf das Team. Bulldozer ist einer der kompliziertesten Prozessoren und hat viele neue Features und ist ein komplett neues Design. Man muss den Jungs einfach Respekt zollen, dass sie im Grunde hoffnungslos gegen einen Konkurrenten ankämpfen und das beste aus den begrenzten Ressourcen versuchen raus zu holen und sich mit der kompliziertesten Technik auseinander setzen die Menschen erschaffen haben. Aufgrund dessen, dass der Konkurrent "nur" 10 mal mehr Umsatz macht und vorne liegt, wäre ich nicht enttäuscht. 
 AMD lässt dir übrigens die Wahl und auch Intel und jeder andere Mensch und jedes Unternehmen auf der Welt, dein rationelles Kaufverhalten lässt dir keine Möglichkeiten. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Vishera dürfte mittlerweile in der Endphase der Entwicklung angekommen sein- warum jetzt noch canceln? Viel könnte man damit nicht sparen, weder Geld noch Ressourcen; und selbst wenn er nicht viel schneller als der Bulldozer wird... immerhin ein bisschen sollte drinnen sein und wesentlich teurer in der Produktion dürfte er auch nicht sein.
> 
> Der einzige Grund, den ich mir vorstellen kann, aus dem Vishera vielleicht gecancelled werden könnte: der Steamroller mach unerwartet gute Fortschritte... und sollte so bald auf den Markt kommen, dass es sich nicht auszahlt in der zwischenzeit noch Vishera rauszubringen... aber auch daran glaube ich nicht, unerwartet gute Fortschritte und AMD... das passt einfach nicht zusammen, zumindest nicht bei CPUs, zumindest nicht 2012. Aber wer weiß....


/sign

Und Steamroller würde sicherlich verschoben werden ( Wobei das dort nicht nötig ist, da er sowieso weiter in der Zukunft kommen würde). Kaveri wurde jetzt auch auf H2 verschoben, damit man die Trinity Entwicklungskosten wieder rein bekommt und jetzt Steamroller vorziehen ( Welcher nicht einmal bei AMD für das Jahr 2013 beim Desktop gelistet wurde) , beim Desktop auf Vishera verzichten, einem schon fertigem Design was bei den Servern rauskommt und dann über 1 Jahr mit leeren Händen dastehen?



Rollmops schrieb:


> Hatte OBR da nicht ein C0 ENG Sample von nem Bulli? Ich mein vielleicht wirds einfach nur Bulldozer 2.0 und nicht Vishera.. Da stand doch neulich was auf der Main..


Vishera ist C0 Bulldozer. Schon seit immer. Ich würde gerne dazu Bulldozer 1.1 sagen


----------



## Dolomedes (22. August 2012)

Wäre echt schade wenn da nix käme. bin sehr  zufrieden mit meiner AMD CPU und würde irgendwann gerne upgraden.


----------



## Rollmops (22. August 2012)

O.o Danke für die Info Locuza  

Agree: Bulldozer 1.1


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. August 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, das AMD die CPU fallen lässt, eine CPU mehr im Prduktportfolio ist sicherlich besser, als nicht.
Ob die jetzt 10% mehr, als BD hat oder nur 5 %, darauf kommt es für AMD leider (zumindest gerade) auch nicht mehr drauf an..



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Bevor man sich beschwert, lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen....



Hach, endlich wieder jemand für meine Ignore-List


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Weil man dann den Sockel ändern müsste? bzw es zu teuer wird für die MBs?
> 
> Das Problem wurde ja schon angesprochen. Wenn man jetzt für AM3(+) PCI-E 3.0 implementieren würde, könnte man, wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe, nur 20-24 Lanes parallel mit voller Bandbreite versorgen. Da man ja praktisch nen Crossbar im Chipsatz hat, könnte man wohl effektiv auch 32 Lanes betreiben, die aber eben nicht alle gleichzeitig! mit vollem Datendurchsatz betrieben werden können. Das hat man aber zumindest im Konsumerbereich allerdings eh nicht all zu oft.
> 
> ...


 
AMD CEO Rory Read scheint mir auf Teufel komm raus über Masse (=Menge) und Preis die Chips verkaufen zu wollen. Bei einem Interview in der CT hat er ja schon gesagt dass er der Massetyp sei. Teurer passt da wohl leider nicht ins Konzept, auch wenn das Produkt dadurch deutlich besser werden würde, jedenfalls im Gewinnträchtigem Servermarkt.


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2012)

Ich finde das lässt sich schwer sagen. Die Auswirkungen seines Handels sollten erst so langsam wirklich zum Tragen kommen. Die CPU-Architekturen usw waren ja schon alle auf den Weg gebracht. Man wird einfach schauen müssen, was kommt. Eventuell kommt ja auch ne richtig große Änderung, wenn seine Pläne zum tragen kommen. 

Wer weiß wer weiß....

Wir müssen halt einfach warten und schauen, was da kommen mag.




Mindfuck schrieb:


> Bevor man sich beschwert, lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen....


 Kann du mir mal sagen wo dein Problem ist?


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2012)

"Bulldozer", "Piledriver" und "Steamroller"? Alleine das AMD Marketing ist schon voll Fail. Wie nur, kann man heutzutage den Teilen Namen geben, die nach mindestens 140 Watt im Leerlauf klingen? Vollkommen unsexy...

Wie elegant hingegen hört sich da "Ivy Bridge" an!


----------



## FKY2000 (23. August 2012)

naja "ivy bridge" ist nun auch keine geniale namensschöpfung - als ich das erste mal von sandy bridge gehört habe musste ich aber auch lachen...hallo? sandy brigde...wie sch**l klingt das denn bitte?

Tim Taylor würde sagen: "Bulldozer hr hr hr ... MEHR POWER !!"


----------



## >JD< (23. August 2012)

wann gedenkt AMD eigentlich auf eine kleinere Fertigungsstruktur umzusteigen???
welche wäre dass, wie Intel 22nm oder bei der Zeit die bis dahin vergeht gleich noch kleiner??


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2012)

Bin ich mir gerade absolut nicht sicher  Glaub Piledriver sollte 28nm werden. Kommt halt auch stark darauf an, was GlobalFoundris macht.

EDIT:
Möpe, war natürlich falsch....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...fuer-2013/CPU/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1623810

Vishera (mit Piledriver Cores....) wird noch in 32nm gefertigt im Gegensatz zu den APUs, die schon auf 28nm gehen. Also erst der Nachfolger von Vishera, der Steamroller (nicht Piledriver....) sein sollte, wird wohl in 28nm gefertigt.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:
			
		

> naja "ivy bridge" ist nun auch keine geniale namensschöpfung - als ich das erste mal von sandy bridge gehört habe musste ich aber auch lachen...hallo? sandy brigde...wie sch**l klingt das denn bitte?
> 
> Tim Taylor würde sagen: "Bulldozer hr hr hr ... MEHR POWER !!"



Tim Taylor? Und was würde er bekommen? Ein Baggerchen ;0)


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (23. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht so richtig was die ganze Diskussion soll, laut meinen  Infos wird nichts von AMD bestätigt, und wenn dann muss es nicht  schlechtes heissen, Die Architektur vom Bulli ist schon eine Nummer für  sich nur irgendwie klappt nie wie es sein soll.

Ich hoffe das AMD  doch noch die Kurve bekommt und Intel wieder Parole bieten kann. 

Und an die, die meinen AMD hat noch nie was unerwartetes gebracht was CPUs anbelangt der sollte sich doch besser ein anderes Hobby zulegen.

Und bevor wieder das Fanboy gerede los geht, nein bin kein AMD Fanboy


----------



## spamer (23. August 2012)

Wenn ich das hier lese: AMD FX2 (Piledriver) is here, last AMD performance CPU ever! ~ OBR-HARDWARE und es wirklich stimmen sollte ist sowieso Schluss mit AMD auf High-end Systemen !


----------



## Rollmops (23. August 2012)

spamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese: AMD FX2 (Piledriver) is here, last AMD performance CPU ever! ~ OBR-HARDWARE und es wirklich stimmen sollte ist sowieso Schluss mit AMD auf High-end Systemen !


 
Das hat AMD schon vor einiger Zeit angekündigt. Damals wollte man das nur nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## spamer (23. August 2012)

Also stimmt es doch, dann muss ich mir Haswell kaufen bevor Intel anfängt wieder extrem hohe Preise zu verlangen, auf Grund von Konkurrenzmangel ! also überhaupt ohne einen anderen Anbiter im High-End Segment, weil die Lesitung ist jetzt schon außer Konkurrenz !


----------



## Sauerland (23. August 2012)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Das hat AMD schon vor einiger Zeit angekündigt. Damals wollte man das nur nicht so recht glauben.


 
Nun ganz so glauben mag ich das auch nach diesem Artikel nocu nicht.

AMD hat offiziell ja angesagt, dass der Kampf um die Leistungskrone mit Intel beendet ist, weil es nichts bringe würde.

Der Kampf um die Leistungskrone bedeutet allerdings noch nicht, dass man nicht weiterhin reine Desktop CPU´s entwickeln/produzieren will.

Andererseits spricht man bei AMD schon seit langem davon CPU und Grafik in einem kern zu kombinieren, wie bei den derzeitigen APU´s, weil man sich davon ja mehr verspricht. Für die Powergamer, denen an Highend Grafik gelegen ist, dürfte dies dann sicherlich nicht das optimale sein, zumindest solange die APU´s noch nicht über die Grafikleistung der derzeitigen GPU´s verfügen.

Hier warte ich lieber geduldig die Zeit ab um dann zu sehen, wie AMD weiter vorgehen wird.

Im übrigen hat AMD selbst gesagt, dass der Nachfolger vom Bulldozer (Piledriver) von Generation zu Generation so um ca. 15% an Leistung zulegen sollte. Unter Berücksichtigung auf die Leistung von Trinity eben ohne L3 Cache könnte das so ungefähr ja hinkommen.



Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

Intel wird die Preise nicht erhöhen!
AMD im High-End schon lange nicht mehr dabei. Wir reden ueber den Mainstream Intels 1555 , da war schon der Phenom kein Konkurrent.

Dafür pusht AMD die GPU Preise unverschämt nach oben.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

Intel verlangt nicht plötzlich für Haswell oder dessen Nachfolger Mondpreise. Das kann Intel nicht sonst kauft keiner mehr was.
Der Haswell i7 wird auch bei um 330€ kosten wenn er herauskommt. Und das gilt auch für den geshrinkten Nachfolger.
Was Intel aber am oberen Preisende macht weiß niemand. Vielleicht kostet ein 12 oder 16 Core Haswell EP oder dessen Nachfolger nicht mehr 1500€ sondern irgendwann 2500€.


----------



## Superwip (23. August 2012)

Intel wird die Preise nicht erhöhen...

...ABER...

Weniger Leistung liefern!

Warum bietet Intel etwa keine 6-Kerner für Sockel 1155 an? Warum keine Desktop 8-Kerner für Sockel 2011?

Weil sie auch so schon konkurrenzlos schnell sind. Würde AMD aufholen wäre Intel gezwungen etwas aufzudrehen.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Warum bietet Intel etwa keine 6-Kerner für Sockel 1155 an?



Weil sie sich sonst selbst Konkurrenz machen würden.
Wer würde denn noch Sockel 2011 und 6 Kerner kaufen wenn du einen 6 Kerner schon günstiger für Sockel 1155 bekommen kannst?



Superwip schrieb:


> Warum keine Desktop 8-Kerner für Sockel 2011?


 
Weil Intel nicht über 130 Watt TDP im Desktop gehen will?


----------



## MisterJo (24. August 2012)

"Durchgesickerter Produktleitfaden verrät Taktraten der kommenden AMD FX-Prozessoren mit Piledriver-Kernen"

Durchgesickerter Produktleitfaden verrt Taktraten der kommenden AMD FX-Prozessoren mit Piledriver-Kernen - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


"AMD Piledriver (FX-Vishera) Core Frequencies Confirmed – Flagship FX-8350 Throttles upto 4.2GHz"

http://wccftech.com/amd-piledriver-...nfirmed-flagship-fx8350-throttles-upto-42ghz/


----------



## Superwip (24. August 2012)

> Weil sie sich sonst selbst Konkurrenz machen würden.
> Wer würde denn noch Sockel 2011 und 6 Kerner kaufen wenn du einen 6 Kerner schon günstiger für Sockel 1155 bekommen kannst?


 
Jemand der einen 8-Kerner, Quadchannel oder 48 PCIe Lanes will.

Könnte AMD in dem Leistungsbereich ernsthaft konkurrieren würde Intel sehr wahrscheinlich auf solche "strategischen Überlegungen" verzichten.



> Weil Intel nicht über 130 Watt TDP im Desktop gehen will?


 
Gab es schon.

Der Core 2 Extreme QX9770 hatte etwa 136W TDP, der Core 2 Extreme QX9775 (Dual CPU tauglich, für LGA 771) hatte sogar 150W.

Gegebenenfalls könnte man die CPUs ja auch so weit heruntertakten, dass sich die 130W auch mit 8 Kernen ausgehen und das Höhertakten/Übertakten einfach dem Kunden überlassen...

Wenn man die Xeons betrachtet gibt es ja auch 8-Kerner von 70W bis eben 150W TDP für Sockel 2011.

Das sollte also definitiv kein Hindernis sein- egal wie "heilig" die TDP Grenze von 130W für Intel ist- hier scheitert es nicht am Können sondern am Wollen und wenn AMD in dem Leistungsbereich noch wirklich Druck machen könnte -was zur Zeit und auch in absehbarer Zukunft definitiv nicht der Fall ist- würde Intel seine Meinung sicher ändern...


----------

